
Want a job at Apple? Here’s how to get it - shawndumas
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/02/04/want-a-job-at-apple-heres-how-to-get-it/
======
ImJasonH
Here's the link to the actual article:
[http://www.electricpig.co.uk/2011/02/04/how-to-get-a-job-
at-...](http://www.electricpig.co.uk/2011/02/04/how-to-get-a-job-at-apple/)

